# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Thermen Geldrop BV (Geldrop)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Geldrop BV
Zwembadweg 7 
Geldrop (NB)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Geldrop BV

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Geldrop BV (Geldrop).*

----------


## Bilo

Ik heb totaal 15 verschillende thermae bezocht en deze vond ik de beste.

Het is de combinatie. Het is luxe maar niet DE luxeste,..groot maar niet DE grootste Maar het scoort overal een 8 op. Zowel op het eten daar, als de klantvriendelijkheid, de mogelijkheden, parkeergelegenheden etc etc. Overall dus gewoon erg goed

----------

